# 2005 Outback Brochure



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi ... I know this was posted several years ago, but thought I'd start a new topic ... I'm looking for a 2005 Outback Brochure. We have a new (to us) 2005 Outback 25rs-s, and call me crazy, but I'd like to have the brochure for that year for my files. So....if anyone happens to have an extra 2005 brochure they'd love to get rid of, I'd love to take it off your hands!

Thanks in advance,
Cindy


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here you go. Linky


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Here you go. Linky


Nice find.









...now, how did you find that?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I was looking for the orginal brochure for my 1999 Silverado one day and someone on another forum told me about www.archive.org. You can go there and enter a web site next to the "wayback machine" logo. They have sites stored for years. It must take an amazing amount of memory to store all of that. Not everything on every site is there but a lot of times you can still find what you are looking for.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> I was looking for the orginal brochure for my 1999 Silverado one day and someone on another forum told me about www.archive.org. You can go there and enter a web site next to the "wayback machine" logo. They have sites stored for years. It must take an amazing amount of memory to store all of that. Not everything on every site is there but a lot of times you can still find what you are looking for.


I bookmarked that sucker!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I was looking for the orginal brochure for my 1999 Silverado one day and someone on another forum told me about www.archive.org. You can go there and enter a web site next to the "wayback machine" logo. They have sites stored for years. It must take an amazing amount of memory to store all of that. Not everything on every site is there but a lot of times you can still find what you are looking for.


I bookmarked that sucker!!! Thanks!!!!






















[/quote]

Ok, now does anyone have a 2004 brochure? I know the 04's are different than the 05's.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chabbie1 said:


> I was looking for the orginal brochure for my 1999 Silverado one day and someone on another forum told me about www.archive.org. You can go there and enter a web site next to the "wayback machine" logo. They have sites stored for years. It must take an amazing amount of memory to store all of that. Not everything on every site is there but a lot of times you can still find what you are looking for.


I bookmarked that sucker!!! Thanks!!!!






















[/quote]

Ok, now does anyone have a 2004 brochure? I know the 04's are different than the 05's.

[/quote]

Bunch of links...

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.keystonerv.com


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone - didn't know such a site existed to find old brochures!


----------

